# Weird robbers thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...or, Santa robs the bank.

All those toys are expensive, I suppose....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/christmas/6872823/Armed-Santa-Claus-robs-US-bank.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, the bad economy must have hit even the North Pole this year!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's been a long time, but people need to remember the contract Santa had us, as a society sign centuries ago...
"Santa may, at any time, take any and all monies necessary to fulfill his annual duties of toy delivery, etc etc..."

It's all right there in the Santa "Clause".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One word, Dr M - "relentless"


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Ha! "The ususal choice" Sweatshirts & Halloween Masks!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Bank robbers call ahead for cash*

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/weird/Calling-Ahead-Doesnt-Get-Bank-Robbers-Far-88999452.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has to be one of the funnier "crooks are dumb" stories I've read.

To describe these young men as "not too bright" was charitable


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow maybe they should have gone to the drive through instead


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

they give young people a bad name you gotta case the joint first you see...okay...then ya makes a plan..ya see...then when the time is right you bamboozle them mmmK...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Darth Vader robs bank*

Man, he is evil.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100723/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_darth_vader_bandit_4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez, this guy has no clue when it comes to putting together a Star Wars costume. Blue cape and camo pants? I mean, really!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The Empire strikes back!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Building a death star is expensive, damn rebels keep blowing them up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Like I said on FB, this doesn't surprise me. If the guy had used a stocking or ski mask he would have been picked off the street before entering the bank or risk exposing his identity on a traffic or security camera by donning either while near or outside the bank.

And considering a theater group has recently been re-enacting scenes from A New Hope on the streets of NY someone walking around in a Darth Vader costume (albeit a poor one) probably didn't draw much attention. At least until he pulled out the gun (so much for civilized weapons like a lightsaber eh). It wouldn't surprise me much if they never catch this guy. Quite clever.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

On second though... Maybe he was just looking for the stolen Death Star plans?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If he had done this in San Diego he would have blended in with the Comic Con crowd.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> If he had done this in San Diego he would have blended in with the Comic Con crowd.


While I've never been to SDCC, I would think that security would be beefed up in the area for that exact reason. It's a very high profile convention.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow...um...hardly know what to say to that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if Boba Fett drove the getaway car?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man robs bank in clown pants, fake boobs*

Uhm, ok.......

_Authorities say Pittsburgh-area man robbed a bank wearing a woman's blond wig, fake breasts under a sweater and clown pants._

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38410262/ns/us_news/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry there's just no topping Darth Vader robbing a bank. Seriously though the best way to hide your identity and rob a bank is probably to use one of those full head silicon masks - the "handsome guy" mask comes to mind. Should be able to walk right out on the street with that one and not many would notice.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What, no pictures?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um......yeah....pictures would be good for a laugh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy sounds as if he were a few bricks short of a load


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More fun with heists.

Here's *Girdle Face *(she robbed a McDonald's but I love the picture).....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100722/od_nm/us_usa_bandit_underwear

and our pal *The Bouquet Bandit*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100722/od_nm/us_newyork_robbery_flowers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least the Bouquet bandit left the flowers the second time

And Girdle Face should have known she'd get caught - no one wears a girdle in this day and age.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Clown bank robber

http://www.mcall.com/news/breaking/mc-bethlehem-clown-bank-robber-20100806,0,3597682.story


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Another mummy on the loose - and this one has a hatchet.

Nice pic by the way.

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2011/02/22/man-wraps-face-like-mummy-robs-herminie-convenience-store/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, favorite quote from the comments section:

"he needed the cash for his pyramid scheme"

And whoever wrapped that mummy would have been fired by the pharaoh if someone could tell the guy was missing several teeth.


----------

